# Internet service in route???



## Aliceaustin (Oct 15, 2014)

We will be in a Class A, and unable to pull in to McD's for free wifi.  Would like to know what is available when driving, as the parks we will be staying in do provide wifi.  Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Violet22251 (Oct 16, 2014)

We have a Verizon Jetpack and are completely happy with it.  The cost depends on how much you use it, of course.


----------



## wildcatervin (Oct 16, 2014)

Went with the jet pack for a trip to NC.When I got there it would not receive a signal.When I returned it the person stated that I probly was in the woods.I was on the understanding that this was why I used it.And I was not in the woods.Anyhow it cost 35.00 to return it and much headache since then as Verizon says that I still have it,seems the clerk didn't take it off my bill.Talk to them is like hitting a brick wall.Good luke


----------



## wildcatervin (Oct 16, 2014)

Meant luck


----------



## C Nash (Oct 17, 2014)

We have the verizon air card and it has worked most places for us.  Do not use WIFI for banking.


----------



## Aliceaustin (Oct 17, 2014)

Can I access Verizon product if I am with AT&T?
And thank you for your responses!


----------



## LEN (Oct 17, 2014)

Do you have smart phones? If yes you can turn the phone into a hotspot with AT&T. AT&T has a bit less coverage than Verizon but unless you are way away in the boodocks you should be fine. Plus you can add or take off the service as needed. Just check with a AT&T service center.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2014)

I use the internet in motion ,, it is set up lik ur home pc ,, u use a modem and atennas on the roof,, but u also use the wireless card from ur cell phone provider ,, i have used it many times ,, not found a place it will not connect ,, i guess it is due to the atennas u  hvae to install on the roof ,, but jmo


----------



## KarenS144 (Oct 18, 2014)

Verizon Jetpack works for us.  There aren't many places that we've been and not had coverage.  The terrain and location of the towers has a great deal to do with reception.


----------



## Clay L (Oct 19, 2014)

Aliceaustin;n125395 said:
			
		

> Can I access Verizon product if I am with AT&T?
> And thank you for your responses!



Yes,  you do not have to have a Verizon phone to buy a Verizon data plan.

Regarding WiFi at campgrounds. Many of us have found that decent service is spotty at best in RV parks, so  you may find that what you have at the RV park may not be usable.


----------



## tattooturn (Jul 9, 2019)

Get https://AttHotSpot.com/ its 4g LTE Unlimited Hotspot Data for $60 a month. Super-fast 60+ mbps no slowing, no throttling, no caps, no contracts, all you can use with nationwide coverage. Its never failed me and if i need to i can not pay the bill for a month if im in the boons and just pay the next month when i need it. coverage is super good even in dead spots on hwy 41 in NM still get service when the phones don't.


----------



## david_pearson (Jul 24, 2019)

I have used Verizon Wireless Jetpack Wi-Fi all over the US and even Canada with no problems. If you have a good cell signal, you have internet. 
But don't get the unlimited plan. I switched to the "unlimited" plan and switched back because they slow down your speed after a small minimal usage. It's not cheap.


----------



## TirionL (Jul 29, 2019)

Im using eyenet https://www.eyerideonline.com/  . Because it is the perfect choice for mixed fleets as well as across different industries.


----------



## martinoermando (Jun 3, 2020)

Aliceaustin said:


> We will be in a Class A, and unable to pull in to McD's for free wifi.  reverse image search email checker port checker Would like to know what is available when driving, as the parks we will be staying in do provide wifi.  Thanks a lot!!!


i have used it many times ,, not found a place it will not connect ,, i guess it is due to the atennas u hvae to install on the roof ,, but jmo


----------



## Mraks (Aug 28, 2020)

I had WI FI but it was absolutely unstable and I turned it off.


----------

